# Luminarius



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Luminarius is another creature spawned from the fertile soil of the Shadow Farm. Planted over a graveyard and harvested by the light of a full moon, he seems to be hatching some grim, maniacal plan by candlelight. Is he just a mischievous prankster, or are his intentions darker? Only time will tell in this, the season of the witch.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy crap!! Sweet!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a child-like quality about this piece that makes you want to give him a hug...until you see the TEETH:jol:

Beautifully done as always, Dave. The paint job is top notch, and I like your use of coarse fabrics for clothing.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yikes, and awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! I wouldn't get too close - he looks like he bites. Do you have any pics of him in the dark?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Otaku, no dark pix on this one...might get one snapped before I box it up to ship to his new owner.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job as always Dave. So he already has a new home, I'm not suprised. Does he bring nightmares with him?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

He is too cool! I love the way his eyes are so widely spaced. It almost gives him an insect look.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, one last shot before he makes the trip to his new home....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...love it Dave!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Awww, come over here and give me a big hug. . . . . . ouch, what the????


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

He's creepy and cute all at the same time! But still creepy enough that I wouldn't want to get too close.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave, that night shot would make the perfect holiday card


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow-thats great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave, that is freakishly cute! I love it. It's like a halloween ET. E L I O T!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey dave..I just sent your Pinkeye money off in the mail..sorry it took a while. I wanted to send u a shrunken head, but I'm having technical problems getting them dried corrrectly due to 2 weeks of rain & faulty oven. So, I sent money with no head. 
I'm working on a fresh batch of heads, though!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is Just Too cool for words. He'd go great in my mutant mist theme this year. So you do consignment work??


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
Luminarius was alot of fun to make...I might have to do a large version for next year's display.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Showed this to my daughter. She went "Oooooooo!" Nice workd Dave.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him Dave......NICE WORK


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

New Owner? I want one please! He is incredibly awesome!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

VERY COOL Dave!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible job, love that night pic!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot guys! I have been working on a couple more of these candle holders. One is now complete ( pix on my blog) and the next should be done in the next day or so. These guys have a great Halloween feel to them.


----------

